# But i don't understand why it is leaking!!



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Glue & primer...who needs it anyway??


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The cell core explains the whole situation. Cheap cheap cheap. I bet a unlicensed hack threw that crap in there.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

And the kitchen sink leaks for some reason...


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> The cell core explains the whole situation. Cheap cheap cheap. I bet a unlicensed hack threw that crap in there.


Even Sch. 40 won't hold together with no primer & glue!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The sparky had something to do with the sink, that's for darn sure.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> Even Sch. 40 won't hold together with no primer & glue!!


Yeah, I know I was saying that the same cheapness that lead to cell core, probly lead to an unlicensed hack doing the job


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

The rest of the piping is a mess. Santees on their side and on their back, short turn 1/4 bends all over, bad venting, polybutylene pipes, 12 ankle biters running around shrieking in Spanish. My head hurts.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Did the closet flange just pop out real easy? I love it when that happens......


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

What a stoopid thing to say...about the foam core that is. It's a helluva lot better than ABS.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

They even used a wax ring, instead of putty. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> What a stoopid thing to say...about the foam core that is. It's a helluva lot better than ABS.


yep, most of the time


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> And the kitchen sink leaks for some reason...


Thats why I am an advocate of hardpiping kitchen drains.
i even would of called on the devil and installed an aav


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That's an expanda flange, just add poo water and it expands.


----------

